# Indian Field Creek



## fishaholic (Oct 13, 2003)

Fished from about noon to dark. Started with bloodworms, caught one tiny whiting, several tiny spot. Moved up the food chain with those and ended up with 18" and 10" striper, a 14" speck, and one 12" seatrout. All in all, not bad for a gorgeous November afternoon. Hope some of you made it out there.


----------



## ShoreFisherman (Oct 18, 2003)

*off of colonial parkway?*

I showed up a little before dark , just to get my folks out of the house, my son caught a little spot, was more worried about him than catching anything else. left after that to go eat dinner. ate dinner up the road at some country grill and smokehouse i think. was some awesome food.


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 13, 2003)

Yes, off of the pkwy.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Did better than me, soaked bait Sunday from 3-8pm and ended up with one baby speck.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Indian Field is a very dynamic place to fish. if the winds and tides are just not so the results are spoty. There have been many moore specks there than in years past. It is still too warm for the stripers to show with any regularaity.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

SF......are you talking about that BBQ place several miles down 17 on the right?They have some mighty fine eats there  ....the R


----------



## ShoreFisherman (Oct 18, 2003)

*yup yup*

That would be the place, and yea they have some nice eats there.


Hey fish, I was the guy who showed up with a pregnant woman, and a small boy. glad you had better luck than me, but my son caught one. so was a pretty good day.


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 13, 2003)

Not sure that I saw you there, but I'm glad your son caught something. If I see you out there again, I'll be sure to say hi.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*Intriguing info*

Thanks for the report 'fishaholic'!!! Indian Field is a lot closer than Va Beach and the Speck bite is very alluring!! 
Digger- if you don't mind sharing, what are the ideal conditions for that spot in your mind?? Thanks in advance for any info... Going to go try later today(11/8). Fish On

Zigh
><((((*>


----------

